# Parker County Woman arrested for Cruelty after shooting mother dog with puppies



## Jelpy (Nov 8, 2009)

Update: Parker County arrests woman accused of killing dog, abandoning newborn puppies | Dallas Morning News


*Update posted June 1 at 1 p.m. by Melissa Repko:* A woman accused of shooting her dog to death and abandoning 10 newborn puppies was arrested early Sunday, the Parker County Sheriff’s Office said.
 Tammy Green Douglas (Parker County Sheriff's Office)

Tammy Green Douglas, 44, of Springtown, was arrested Sunday on a charge of animal cruelty. She was booked into Parker County jail and released after posting a $3,000 bond.
Investigators found Aowa, a four-year-old heeler/shepherd mix, and Aowa’s 10 newborn puppies Wednesday morning in a cage located partially in a Springtown road. Aowa’s puppies were covered in blood and still nursing their mother’s dead body.
Parker County Sheriff Larry Fowler said investigators received numerous tips about the case that led to Douglas’ arrest.
Douglas told investigators that she grew agitated with Aowa, shot her with a .9 mm handgun near her home and abandoned Aowa’s body and her puppies on Raley Road, according to a news release.
“To a normal, caring human, this is an incomprehensible act,” Fowler said. “…Animal cruelty can never be justified.”
The puppies are unharmed and are in the care of Angels & Outlaws 2nd Chance Bully Ranch in Hico"


This lady is Scum Scum Scum 

Jelpy


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

I saw the report on Facebook yesterday, and my relief at knowing the person responsible was at least found helps take some of the heat away from the fire burning. What SCUM to do such a deplorable thing, truly SCUM :angryfire::angryfire::angryfire:


----------



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

Eww. What a disgusting person.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

How horrible! That's not a person, that's a monster.


----------



## Bridget (Apr 5, 2004)

Disgusting. She's ugly too.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I am glad they caught her. Guess she didn't want to waste eleven bullets. Or drown them in a bucket of water. If she would have just buried the bitch and pups, no one would have ever known. At least this hag will have to face the music. 

She annoyed her. Hmph! She annoys me.

You're right Bridget, she's ugly too.

Inside.


----------



## OklahomaGSDonTheRez (May 29, 2014)

*Sad*

This is so sad to hear. But I firmly believe that karma always comes back to you. It is sad that a life had to be lost but karma will get her and she will get her serving!  She will face future hardships directly related to this AND indirectly related to this because of how she lives her life and the kind of person she is! R.I.P. to the mother of the pups.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Agree, karma is good. May this monster get hers. Happy to hear the pups are okay.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

I wonder what has happened in a person's life to make them so heartless? So sad all around.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

She should lose any rights to own a fire arm as well. Ever.


----------



## GatorBytes (Jul 16, 2012)

She just ain't right in the head

As Selzer said, she could have buried all. But she put in a cage and left on the road.

Such a sad mental image of the pups nursing dead mother. Just shows the innocence of a puppy. Need.

Sad all around


----------



## lalachka (Aug 13, 2013)

I thought people were allowed to shoot dogs. What makes this animal cruelty? 

Please don't jump on me. I think this is sad all around. I'm only asking because I keep reading everywhere how hard it is to get people for animal cruelty and that Amish puppy millers shoot their dogs all the time and nothing happens to them. 

So don't take my question as me saying she didn't deserve to get arrested. I'm only curious from the legal standpoint. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lalachka (Aug 13, 2013)

Lol gator I didn't see your post and we used the same words))))


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Some places do not allow you to shoot your dog. Other places do. personally, shooting the dog was not the problem for me. Shooting a bitch with ten puppies and then leaving the puppies to die from exposure and starvation is what, in my opinion is cruelty to animals. 

Shooting a bitch with 2 week old puppies is cruelty, because those puppies need their dam at that point. She is probably doing everything to keep those babies alive and some hag shoots her. That's disgusting. But if she was going to shoot the dam, than she should have quickly killed the puppies as well. Allowing them to suffer is beyond disgusting. 

She had no way of knowing how long those puppies were going to be stuck in that crate with their mother who could not respond to their cries and pummeling. I hope she sees jail time for this. I doubt she will though.


----------



## lalachka (Aug 13, 2013)

Got it. I totally agree on the leaving of the puppies. 

Yeah, she should've shot them too, that would've been nicer. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

lalachka said:


> Yeah, she should've shot them too, that would've been nicer.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

lalachka said:


> Got it. I totally agree on the leaving of the puppies.
> 
> Yeah, she should've shot them too, that would've been nicer.
> 
> ...


It would have been, actually. If the puppies were not found in time and died a slow death, at least a bullet is quick if done properly. 

Morally killing that bitch was abominable. But it may not have been against the law, depending on what the local law is. But leaving live critters in a cage, exposed to the elements and without the means of survival is, I think against any law. And we can't get her on what is morally right, but we can on the cruel aspect of abandoning the babies.


----------



## lalachka (Aug 13, 2013)

Sunflowers said:


>



No? You don't think so? Nursing on their dead mommy is a better faith?

Now they're found so they'll be OK. What if they weren't? Starving to death while nursing their dead mom. 

Yeah, she should've shot them. That would've been nicer. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lalachka (Aug 13, 2013)

selzer said:


> It would have been, actually. If the puppies were not found in time and died a slow death, at least a bullet is quick if done properly.
> 
> Morally killing that bitch was abominable. But it may not have been against the law, depending on what the local law is. But leaving live critters in a cage, exposed to the elements and without the means of survival is, I think against any law. And we can't get her on what is morally right, but we can on the cruel aspect of abandoning the babies.



Yep, exactly. All of the above. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Shooting your dog because it annoyed you IS animal cruelty IMO. 

If the dog was extremely sick and was going to die a slow painful death or if the dog was vicious and attacked or bit someone for no reason then if you deal with that by shooting the dog then that is your way of dealing with it. I don't agree with it but everyone has different ways of handling things.

But to shoot a dog that is nursing it's puppies because the dog annoyed you? That is animal cruelty and disgusting and she deserves to rot in jail.


----------



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

LaRen616 said:


> Shooting your dog because it annoyed you IS animal cruelty IMO.
> 
> If the dog was extremely sick and was going to die a slow painful death or if the dog was vicious and attacked or bit someone for no reason then if you deal with that by shooting the dog then that is your way of dealing with it. I don't agree with it but everyone has different ways of handling things.
> 
> But to shoot a dog that is nursing it's puppies because the dog annoyed you? That is animal cruelty and disgusting and she deserves to rot in jail.


This.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Betty (Aug 11, 2002)

misslesleedavis1 said:


> This.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Couldn't of said it better.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

It isn't legal in the state of Texas to shoot your dog because it's annoying you:

Section 42.09 "Cruelty to Livestock Animals" and 42.09(2) "Cruelty of Non-Livestock Animals" of the Texas Health and Safety Code prohibits a person from intentionally, knowingly or recklesly cruelly treating an animal. The following actions define cruel punishment:

Torturing an animal
Failing to provide food, care or shelter
Abandoning an animal
Transporting or confining an animal in a cruel manner
Killing, seriously injuring or poisoning an animal
Causing an animal to fight with another
Using a live animal as a lure in a dog race
Tripping a horse
Injuring an animal belonging to another person
Seriously overworking an animal.
House Bill 653 and Senate Bill 1724, commonly known as “Loco’s Law,” went into effect September 1, 2001, making animal cruelty a felony and punishable by a $10,000 fine and up to two years in jail. The law was named for a puppy called Loco, whose eyes were intentionally gouged out. Prior to Loco’s Law, animal cruelty was not considered a felony under Texas law. Today, animal cruelty convictions are classified as either a felony or misdemeanor.


----------



## lalachka (Aug 13, 2013)

I see. So it's the reason for shooting that makes the difference?

ETA never mind. The law says it's illegal to kill period. You're saying you can't kill because it annoys you. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

lalachka said:


> I see. So it's the reason for shooting that makes the difference?
> 
> ETA never mind. The law says it's illegal to kill period. You're saying you can't kill because it annoys you.
> 
> ...


I think the reason for shooting the animal should make a difference. For instance, some K9s have such a terrible time at the vet, that to take an seriously ill or injured k9 to the vet to euthanize it would be more inhumane than to take the dog out in the woods, and shooting it. 

Shooting a dog because it annoys you? Some people are missing some major components, and she is one of them.


----------



## Wicked Seraphim (May 17, 2014)

I am so glad this pathetic, fugly, nasty, greasy looking stain of waste was found. I hope she is made an example of and prosecuted to the full extent of the law.

I hope these puppies grow to be healthy in wonderful homes and know no more cruelty and only love and kindness in their futures.


----------

